# Spare 510 Connector For eleaf Istick 100W



## snowman123 (17/11/15)

Hi all. Can anyone point me out in the right direction to purchase a spare 510 battery connection for my istick 100W battery? Had this thing for 4 months now and the negative terminal completely broke off. Tried soldering several times but same issue. I think at this stage, replacing the connector seems like the only option.


----------



## sneakydino (17/11/15)

How did that happen? Is this a thing because i was actually planning on getting one next week?


----------



## snowman123 (17/11/15)

Some reading on the net reveals that this is a common problem with the istick. I have owned the 30W & 50W models without issues and decent for the price. Can't say the same for the 100W. Had it for just 4 months now then this issue with the broken connector while using the same tank I used on previous models (subtank mini). Besides the connector on the battery, the other annoying thing I experienced is the rattling from the plastic buttons.


----------



## sneakydino (17/11/15)

Thanks for the info bro, this might sway my decision a bit nw

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## snowman123 (1/12/15)

If you have a similar issue like me, with a broken 510 connector on the istick 100W, a replacement connector can be purchased from fasttech.com or aliexpress. A bit of a wait though but I managed to bring my istick back to life and fix the poor design issue permanently. The replacement 510 connector from aliexpress is around 22mm outer diameter and the inner diameter of the threaded post is around 10mm. This is an intermediate repair and requires precision cutting with a small tool such as a dremel to remove the internal chamber that supports the connector & redrilling with a 10mm drill bit to house the larger 510 replacement. Notice the 510 on the picture has a slight notch which had to be cut to allow the screw to be positioned. Do yourself a favor and buy a few of these connectors as it is easy to make mistakes and damage the plastic threaded spacer. Picture below is the end result of the repair. Works like new again!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JacoV (1/12/15)

I have to say that i used my iStick100w for more than 3 months and i never had any issues with it.
Slight button rattle when you shake it, but nothing a silicone sleeve cant fix


----------

